# DeWalt 5 in. ROS $46 SHIPPED



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

AllProDeWalt DeWalt D26451K 5" ROS Kit with Hook & Loop Pad and Dust Collection - Liquidation Sale


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very good sander I have one, use it mostly to rough sand projects when needed then use the smaller sander then finish by hand ....Also a great sander when I sanded , painted front porch last year....


----------

